# Wade's Tartar Sauce....



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Tartar sauce

Need a small one shot food processor. and a lemon juicer.
2 lemons, jar of real mayo, sweet relish, dill relish, capers, salt, garlic powder, shallots, parsley.
Strain a heaping teaspoon of both relishes, tablespoon of capers and put in processor. Cut ends, peel and slice one pack of shallots very thin against grain, like rings. Add to processor. Process them to fairly fine mixture. In bowl, juice one whole large lemon, add puree, salt and garlic to taste, teaspoon of parsley and 3/4 of the jar of mayo. Mix well and chill overnight.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Damn I was scared to open this thread after wondering about the title.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

You can add jalapeños to the processor to your taste also.


----------

